# Any new news or pictures of 2012 Autoworld releases?



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Anyone dig up any new news,info or pictures of any of the upcoming Auto world stuff? 
Richard always seems to get the first pictures, so hand em over Rich, lol.


----------



## ncdslots (Sep 12, 2011)

ncdslots patiently awaits the Monster Truck Arena....:freak:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*DITTO ! ! ! * :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i want some new Tjet bodies. originals AND repops... Toronado, maybe? '63 T-bird?

wow. i just looked at the list of original Tjet bodies at the Tjet Shrine on MEV's site... there really aren't too many left that haven't been repopped by someone. not the street car bodies, anyway...

--rick


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

I dont have pictures yet. But Autoworld will have the Dragsters in a Drag set Coming out in April.

They will also have a Hot Rod series edition and a Movie Cars edition. There have been no pictures that I can share but I have ordered then already.

Hopefully they will be something new and different.:thumbsup:

I love their stuff just wished their QC was a little better. They seem to be hit or miss on how well they run out of the box IMO...

But they do offer a nice selection of afordable cars ...


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

ValleyRailTrain said:


> I love their stuff just wished their QC was a little better.


No offense but the quality has more to do with engineering and assembly than quality control.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> Anyone dig up any new news,info or pictures of any of the upcoming Auto world stuff?
> Richard always seems to get the first pictures, so hand em over Rich, lol.


here are some drag sets coming out this spring or ?? and there was a call just today from autoworld that they are making more of the kiss racing rigs by june of this year. i think they made to many of them already, just my opinion.

Richard


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

pulling up to the top to see if anything has surfaced???


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I wish they would do another release of that Ice Cream truck


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have all 3 the blue,the chrome,and the white! And they could be bought for the right price.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Per Bob @ Bad L's Hobby*

AutoWorld Updates! 

Coming soon ... expected by the end of April ...

AWSC248 NHRA Top Fuel Dragster Drag Strip - Featuring the FRAM and US Army Dragsters Chromed
AWSC249 Xtraction Release 10 "Rat Fink" - 6 cars in 2 different colors
AWSC253 4Gear Release 10 Top Fuel Dragsters - 4 cars


got this today,

Bob


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

pickeringtondad said:


> AutoWorld Updates!
> 
> Coming soon ... expected by the end of April ...
> 
> ...


hello everyone, here are the pics of the new releases from autoworld.
hope you all like them. i will be down for awhile due to a surgery procedure i am having next week but i will still have all of the new releases as they come out.

Enjoy,
Richard


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Getting kinda of tired of AW using the same body styles and just repainting them..Not impressed!!


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Always a big Ed Roth fan. For those of you wondering the top fuel cars are Antron Brown, Doug Kalitta, Clay Millican and Morgan Lucas.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Still available...*



41-willys said:


> I wish they would do another release of that Ice Cream truck


The chrome ice cream truck is still listed for sale on their website.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

wheelz63 said:


> hello everyone, here are the pics of the new releases from autoworld.
> hope you all like them. i will be down for awhile due to a surgery procedure i am having next week but i will still have all of the new releases as they come out.
> 
> Enjoy,
> Richard


Thanks for sharing Wheelz.

I still have to one more of the current top fuelers, then I can start saving for the next four.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

The Top Fuels are a go. The Rat Finks, maybe a couple. Not really in to the wild paint jobs. Give me true race cars, either straight line or circles, or street cars. I'm hoping the Car Craft & Hot Rod Magazine cars are just what the doctor ordered. Please stop the blowers! No more blowers on the hoods! Thanks to everyone who is making new cars.


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

Have to agree, not really impressed. Would like to see some new body styles. How about the new daytona prototype or old imsa or gt stuff. Still love running the t-jet and x-traction chassis. They fun to to tune and neat to drive.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I will triple that! I want to see race cars and street cars only. Otherwise the future AW realeases are endless: Brady Bunch, Gone with the Wind and Justin Bieber are all possible.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Jim Norton said:


> Brady Bunch, Gone with the Wind and Justin Bieber are all possible.


Marsha...Marsha...Marsha!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow. The only reason they are not the ugliest release is because the Carfetti release still has them beat --- but it was close. Nothing there floats my boat.

Joe


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Another yawn...and another no sale in my book. More recycled sameness. If they are going to do Rat fink, they should be like the old Revell racers with the "Finks" riding on the top.


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

YOU GUYS LIKE THE RAT CARS SO MUCH WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE CARTOON
CARS
:wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

the 55 chevy and bronco are cool, the Charger's are MUST HAVES in my book, I guess vw's are good sellers overall, but the trans am and hummer are going to be dust collectors for sure.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

ho3taz said:


> YOU GUYS LIKE THE RAT CARS SO MUCH WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE CARTOON
> CARS
> :wave:


we all pretty much know w/ the Ghost Busters w/ b (look @ the 4gear Hearse
if u haven't figured this out from it's original release...)

there r 1 - 2 Rat-Finks @ best that might go over (hey Zilla, can u make the roof critters????....)

b prepared 4 more "Band-Rigs"... (c Mattel's H/W rigs already out :freak

really hoping on the "Hollywood-Wheels" releases....
but w/ probably look like the new Scooby-Doo Van from H/W....
only has "Cartoon Channel" logos & NOT even close 2 the cars they portray...

well, custom builders here u go,... fix 'em & sell em (if it's even possible..)

EXTREEMELY Disapointed.......

Bubba 123


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

LDThomas said:


> The chrome ice cream truck is still listed for sale on their website.


wonder "WHY" .... yuk, no realism unless repainted :-(

Bubba 123


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Guess I'll pass on this release as well. It frees up some loot to buy some parts!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> the 55 chevy and bronco are cool, the Charger's are MUST HAVES in my book, I guess vw's are good sellers overall, but the trans am and hummer are going to be dust collectors for sure.


Ditto on Chargers,,, :thumbsup:
Bubba 123


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

With the carfetti , the crappy flames , and now the rat Fink series its almost like aw doesn't actually want sell cars . On a postive side the paint they use strips off easily .


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Piz said:


> With the carfetti , the crappy flames , and now the rat Fink series its almost like aw doesn't actually want sell cars . On a postive side the paint they use strips off easily .


STILL waiting on my 1/32 Batmobile & Green Hornet....
now i'm hear'n "Chassis-Issues" (They use the SAME Chassis) on the other 1/32's already out 

hello; "Tomy" & w/ ever ELSE mfg's out there................

Bubba 123


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

These will end up quadrupling in value over the next 50 or so years!! But the dollar will decrease about 20 fold by then. These will sit alongside the graffiti cars, whose today's limited sales will kinda raise their desirability, way far into our afterlife.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I am a nut for Firebirds so I will probably pick those up. I like the Chargers also.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> These will end up quadrupling in value over the next 50 or so years!! But the dollar will decrease about 20 fold by then. These will sit alongside the graffiti cars, whose today's limited sales will kinda raise their desirability, way far into our afterlife.


how can we send "THE Message"???
"NEW" stuff not just repainted.... 4 - 5 times @ least now (??)...

and "Test" the engineering of chassis, b4 U just Throw 'em ot on the market???

OR Our $$$ goes ELSEWHERE 

Bubba 123


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

" our money goes elsewhere! " 

where?

?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Nomads don't look too bad. I'd also like the Chargers a lot more without the blowers. However, in the grand scheme of things these are just fine. You're not always going to please everyone with everything you do. AutoWorld doesn't mind mixing it up a little and trying out some outrageous paint schemes is kind of cool. 

With the relatively high quantity and frequency of their releases compared to the other slot car manufacturers they can afford to do these kind of lighthearted and "throwing caution to the wind" releases and expand the "fun" factor beyond the hard core high accuracy collector snobbery and go a little hog wild just for the heck of it. If they were releasing 4 new cars every two years, the game would be a little different. But AutoWorld is playing their own game with their own rules and still pushing out some novel concepts like the top fuel dragsters, funny cars, pro stocks, and cool sets. Rat Finks? Hell yeah! Bring 'em on.

Good for them and good for the hobby I say. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ummm. anybody know how much it costs to make the molds for new bodies? 

Maybe ask Dan from Dash?

Anybody stop to think that they are making new bodies? topfuel dragster, funny cars, prostocks, HO batmobile, Mystery Machine. I for one am happy with the cars I've been able to purchase. Not everything is for me, but I try to support them any way I can.

I used to build model cars, and the prices kept going up because the plastic requires petroleum to be produced and as we all know it has been expensive as of late. Take into the account that you are trying to reach the younger crowd and the fact that they don't have a lot of spending money to buy your products in large quantities, you'll realize that asking for more money is not going to solve the problems. AW has several different areas they focus on and the other option would be to pull from one segment to give to another, again not going to work. 

Please be patient, They are trying to get as much mileage out of their molds as they can by keeping the production numbers collectible and offering wildly different paint schemes. They are eeking out new bodies when they can. Removing your support guarantees NO progress !


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

I not going to remove my support, but I am not going to buy the same ol same ol over and over again. It is time for new stuff. Even things kids of today might get excited about. I still need parts and chassis once in while, but 25 different camaros painted diffrently. Heck, give it to us white and we will do our paint scheme. It saves on the cost of pine sol to strip bodies. If the 1/32 scale models can do it, why can't HO. Hey, As I said earlier in this topic...lets see some racing stuff...pppllleeeaaassseeee. Just my 2 cents. I feeel better now:wave:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

For me, it's not so much that's it's the same bodies with a different paint scheme, it's the fact some of the recent paint schemes are so darned ugly and unappealing. I for one also hate the engine/blower on the hood, but that's a personal preference.

Aurora produced the same car in many different colors and no one complains about that; in fact, it is probably the thing that drives Aurora collectors. Having made a mold, there is no reason why they shouldn't get the most out of it as possible.

Where I think they make a PR mistake is in trying to make every little paint change into a "new release". A new release for me is the production of new molds. If once AW made a mold they just released that car in different colors, it would have a chance of providing something for everyone. Look at what Aurora, Model Motoring and Dash have done. Made a mold and released a bunch of different colors - allowing you to chose what colors you like.

You've made the mold and the investment. Pump out the bodies in different colors.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*C'mon man!*

Same release...or that which has been released before. Different/new version of an existing release. I wish them luck.



Because I was a Ratfink during the time of Ratfinks; I'll have to pass.

There seems to be a disconnect from scale. Let's take the Nomad. Arguably one of their better "previous" releases. I have the early green and red flamed versions and LOVE them! Excellent detail and perfectly styled flame licks. 

We get the rights to Roth it, and then we plastercate the roof with a 1:24 scale ratfink meatball? Like when we were in third grade? Rather than adjusting the scale of the artwork and incorporating it tastefully into the existing flame work; they have chosen to apply it like a giant STP sticker on the banana seat of a stingray. That's not unique. Thats the path of least resistance. 

So then, we have a twotone seafoam green/white (21?) window VW bus. I guess it has the Cal look vent wing delete kit. I let that slide, until they again plastered the roof. Rather than put the artwork where the bus obviously affords placement; they again slapped it on the roof like a cheap bumper sticker and squeegee'd some mid sixties Ford Country Squire wagon wood grain down the sides. :drunk:

Should I go on...? I can do this 5 days a week... for years. Clearly these are advertisements to be viewed from a helicopter/display case and not representational artwork carefully integrated to the scale of the model. 

Hopefully we'll see some scaled down bootleg decals available that might tastefully fit a door, fender or trunk. 

Your perspective may differ.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I like a few of the Rat Fink cars. I was wondering if you can detampo a slot car body like you do a diecast?
You can always pop blower off and replace it with a hood scoop. that's what I was thinking of doing.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

send all your removed blowers to me for a safe new home! LOL


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Same release...or that which has been released before. Different/new version of an existing release. I wish them luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was trying 2 say w/ U just said Bill... :thumbsup:
BIG...TY :wave:

Bubba 123


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> " our money goes elsewhere! "
> 
> where?
> 
> ?


I was hoping U had the answers 2 that Al 

but, w/ I think of it.... guess U r right,, 

i'll go so far as 2 say; RE-Release some of the EARLIER Aw's!!!!
rigs, cars, gt's, yadda....

i'ld shut up..& go back 2 my corner again :thumbsup: (meaning "ME"..)

Bubba 123


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

41-willys said:


> You can always pop blower off and replace it with a hood scoop. that's what I was thinking of doing.


Good idea. Anybody got a good source for hood scoops?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

hefer said:


> Good idea. Anybody got a good source for hood scoops?


SLATERS on ebay usually has a bunch, if not there, in his store or website, very reasonable pricing.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

hefer said:


> Good idea. Anybody got a good source for hood scoops?


partspig and Jims custom rod shop have some nice stuff also Stangfreak on the diecast side has some too


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

What eludes me is that AW is redoing always the sam cars. What happened to the Fairlane. Okay they got the Willy's, the GTO, the Nova and the Vega out again. 
But again IMHO we are getting a bit snobbish here. We have a selection of cars from JL/AW that in its sheer number matches Aurora and Tycos combined efforts in their heydays and that in a shrinking market. And look at the different redos of cars like those classic manufacturers did. In fact we should be gratefull for such an ample supply. 
Remember how many potential buyers you had at the peak of the slotcar craze and how many there are now. So just enjoy the situation as long as it lasts and make the best of it.

BTW I reckon that AW put the decals on the roof of cars as it is that what is exposed the most to the beholders eye. 

Mario

Any way I am off from Thursday on for a week as I am doing the Sinai for scuba duba fish annoying.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't particularly have a horse in the race either way. I only know that I wish they'd do more for the roundy-round guys. As a modeler (and I use the term loosely at the moment) I'm into non-exaggerated American iron (no blowers etc)...Chevelle Stockers, Boss Mustangs, Camaros, that kind of thing. My 2 personal fave slot cars are the Yenko Camaro from the F&F release, and the 71 Camaro. That 71 seems to be one they're trying to keep scarce and that's a little aggravating. 

Paint em up however you like...I'd likely just strip and repaint them anyway.

But yeah, the dragster guys have had some lovin'....how about a little action for the go fast-turn left crowd? Even a generic Late Model style stocker would probably sell like crazy. Sure, maybe not so much for the general public, but the circle track fans would buy scads of them.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Maybe the Ratfink release should have come with loose decals. I really could use them on the sides of those tjet suburbans.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bubba 123, I'm looking, I'm looking! and I'll report back when i find something for certain. 
I used to buy all the releases, most times two of each, but I've skipped some recently.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> Bubba 123, I'm looking, I'm looking! and I'll report back when i find something for certain.
> I used to buy all the releases, most times two of each, but I've skipped some recently.


Big TY Al :thumbsup:
Bubba 123


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*You can say that again....*



foxkilo said:


> We have a selection of cars from JL/AW that in its sheer number matches Aurora and Tycos combined efforts in their heydays.


... and that's just counting Camaros.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The re-paints are ok for a while - but perhaps if no new bodies are in the pipeline they could dig into the original pullbacks and early JL releases for some more variety.

I know, I know - we are never happy.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Yeah, I get the decal on the roof of the Rat Finks. I really thought there were going to be some sort of plastic Rat Fink sticking out of the top of these cars. Somewhat like the cartoon images, with their hands on the shifter.

More trucks please...military vehicles come to mind.


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the pics of new aw releases, i'll definetly get the new top fuel cars coming out. I wonder if they will do anymore pro stocks in the future?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> I used to buy all the releases, most times two of each, but I've skipped some recently.


My sentiment exactly Al. Since Carfiti I been passing. But will buy again when I see a series I like. :freak:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

When AW produces cars, and sometimes an entire release of cars, which are widely unpopular, it could lead to the misconception on their part that the well is running dry; in other words, they have reached a saturation point in terms of sales. That is where I believe poorly conceived releases, and what I argue is a faulty release structure, could send the wrong message.

The message is not that we are unwilling to buy cars. The message is we are unwilling to buy ugly cars, insignificant variations, or the same cars produced multiple times and labeled as a "new release".

When a new release is announced, there is excitement within a segment of the HO community. When it's a dud, hopefully the manufacturer understands why and is willing to correct the issue.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

So... who should we contact to express our 2 cents? Should we go through their website and share our thoughts and ideas? I know we can discuss it to the end.... but it would be worth a try to give AW a shout and see what their take would be.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

The flamed 55 Chevy will look good once the tampo on the roof is removed at least


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

racer8nut said:


> So... who should we contact to express our 2 cents? Should we go through their website and share our thoughts and ideas? I know we can discuss it to the end.... but it would be worth a try to give AW a shout and see what their take would be.


don't worry..Tom is a member here (i believe..)...
and i'm SURE either way,..he is monitoring ALL that is said about his products :wave:

Bubba 123


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what Bubba said!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bubba 123 said:


> don't worry..Tom is a member here (i believe..)...
> and i'm SURE either way,..he is monitoring ALL that is said about his products :wave:
> 
> Bubba 123


Yes, Tom use to post once in a while too.

I could be wrong, but wasn't Hobbytalk originally a johnny lightning forum? way back in 1999-2000?, when I started posting (different name back then, Sckded)?


----------



## nitrosteve (Mar 28, 2012)

*New to the site.*

Hi everyone,

I am brand new to the site today. I have been reading most of the morning and have found the site to be informative and interesting. I just started collecting HO slot cars about a month ago. A little about myself and my collection. I live in Chino Hills California. My first purchases were the John Force set, the Snap On Cruz Pedregon set and the Johhny & Shane Gray Pro Stock set with return loop. I purchaed a number of new cars in the clam shell packs, I think I got carried away because I suddenly have 121 cars plus the ones in the sets which total 8, but they are so easy to buy, you just seem to need at least one of everything. I have 14 Mustangs, 9 Chargers, all the Funny Cars, Top Fuel Dragsters and Pro Stock cars and more obviously. I bought one of the blue Matco Top Fuel Dragsters from the Matco set as well. I have tried to buy at least one of each body style but I did end up with 2 of some just in a different color. I have a large plexiglass case in the garage where I store them for easy access. I realize the amount of cars I have is few compared to some of you who have been in the hobby for years but it is a start. It certainly becomes an addiction. I still have my eye on about 20 more cars. Bought most on e-bay and some from Auto World. Nice to see more dragsters coming out soon. Anyone know if there will be anymore funny cars and Pro Stock cars? I bought a couple Henry J Dash cars the other day they are nice. I am still trying to learn which bodies are interchanable and which are not, I see bodies only for sale but am unclear sometimes which chassis they will fit, but I'm learning, I bought a couple chassis' to experiment with, taking them apart and putting them back together so I have a little better knowledge of how they work. Hopefully if some of mine fail in the future and I'm guessing they will I can repair them. I am looking forward to being on the site and making new friends. Thanks for allowing me to be part of the group, I hope everyone has a great day. Talk to you soon.

Regards Steve


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

welcome to the addiction Steve...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

videojimmy said:


> welcome to the addiction Steve...


welcome Steve :wave:

praises, gripes & complaints r like ears...there are usually 2 sides 2 'em :thumbsup:
and everyone has an "in my oppinion"... 
so, don't take much by only 1 person (or a few) as written in cement true ..

i'm just old & senile... so :freak:

Bubba 123


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

121 cars in your first month? Does anyone keep tabs on this kind of thing? I think Steve, you may have set a new record!

Welcome to the hobby and adult childhood.

Joe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nitrosteve, welcome, you have a whole new world in front of you. please ask questions.
the only stupid question is the one NOT asked!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> nitrosteve, welcome, you have a whole new world in front of you. please ask questions.
> the only stupid question is the one NOT asked!


w/ Al & Grand said ;-)

"I'VE" only been back in the game 4 just over 2 yrs. now..since i w/ 13
55 now, going on 14 ROFLMAO!!!

check us out about everynite in "CHAT"....middle button on top of this screen in gold stripe ;-)

best 2 U,:wave:
hope 2 c u in chat sometime :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :freak: LOL


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*rat fink and top fuels*

just an update, the rat fink cars are on hold until autoworld can fix the licenseing problem for now and the top fuels are not due out until around june??? i just got this info this morning.i left my auction up on ebay with explaination about the problem for a day or so then i will take it down. thank you to all who have been interested. typical autoworld lol

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> just an update, the rat fink cars are on hold until autoworld can fix the licenseing problem for now and the top fuels are not due out until around june??? i just got this info this morning.i left my auction up on ebay with explaination about the problem for a day or so then i will take it down. thank you to all who have been interested. typical autoworld lol
> 
> Richard
> wheelz63


yuppers..:freak:
took over a year 4 the Batmobiles, ect 2 come out from "Release Date"..
STILL waiting on my 1/32 Batmobile & Green Hornet slot kits i ordered since NOV. 2011.. 

1 GOOD issue.. the AW site HAS alot of the older releases availiable..some @ DISCOUNTED $$$ !!!!

ok, that was a :thumbsup: 4 U Tom....
bring back the standard riggs u had, & w/ ever... we're look'n 4 'em :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

1 GOOD issue.. the AW site HAS alot of the older releases availiable..some @ DISCOUNTED $$$ !!!!

Bubba 123 :wave:[/QUOTE]

Hey Bubba, what did you find that was discounted? I looked and didn't see any discounted stuff. thanks


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

41-willys said:


> 1 GOOD issue.. the AW site HAS alot of the older releases availiable..some @ DISCOUNTED $$$ !!!!
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Hey Bubba, what did you find that was discounted? I looked and didn't see any discounted stuff. thanks[/QUOTE]

ok, so maybe tom didn't "Jack" the $$ on the older stuff 2 the $$ of the newer
stuff (???) :drunk:

Bubba 123


----------

